# DragonForce & Avenged Sevenfold @ OzzFest!



## Regor (May 19, 2006)

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=52476

I wasn't going... but I am now!!! 

(BTW, I totally called A7X as the 'mystery' band)


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2006)

A7X would be the band that plays while I take a leak, go get beers and hang out in the parking lot.


----------



## Regor (May 19, 2006)

I like 'em.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 19, 2006)

Chris said:


> A7X would be the band that plays while I take a leak, go get beers and hang out in the parking lot.


+1 to that. 
Dragonforce isnt enough to make me sit through 1)That drivel from 99% of the bands and 2)something sharon osbourne has a hand in


----------



## noodles (May 19, 2006)

I wasn't going to Ozzfest, but I'm *really* not going to Ozzfest now.


----------



## Firebeard (May 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> I wasn't going to Ozzfest, but I'm *really* not going to Ozzfest now.



+1
 

I blame Sharon, she's a dirty twat.


----------



## Mastodon (May 19, 2006)

Can someone please tell me what the fuck this is about?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9en-HxX0IMU&search=avenged sevenfold solo

That's how sloppy I expect myself to sound if I tried playing fast without adequate practice.


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2006)

Chris said:


> A7X would be the band that plays while I take a leak, go get beers and hang out in the parking lot.



If for some reason I decided to stay that long, that's what I'd be doing. Luckily, Ozzy is headlining 2nd stage that day so once he's done, I'm gone.


----------



## Firebeard (May 20, 2006)

*WAIT!!!!!* Ozzy has been reduced to headlining second stage....on HIS own touring festival? Lets rename it "My old money hungry twat of a wife makes me do this so she can keep buying dogs to shit all over my stuff fest"...

I'd go!


----------



## telecaster90 (May 20, 2006)

Wow, I feel better about my playing after watching that video. 



noodles said:


> I wasn't going to Ozzfest, but I'm *really* not going to Ozzfest now.


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> *WAIT!!!!!* Ozzy has been reduced to headlining second stage....on HIS own touring festival? Lets rename it "My old money hungry twat of a wife makes me do this so she can keep buying dogs to shit all over my stuff fest"...
> 
> I'd go!



Only on certain dates. San Antonio happens to be one of them.


----------



## eaeolian (May 21, 2006)

Cool. Two more reasons to not go.


----------



## Jerich (May 21, 2006)

i seen Dragon Force up here in Philly and after the first song i still do not get it...16th's and solos so textbook they might as well had ..had the book of Modes and scales in front of them...I am serious in my say, they were boring as shit...and well A7F emo sucks plain and simple....


----------



## SILENT FACTOR (May 22, 2006)

Now I am definitely boycotting Ozzfest. Avenged has got to be the worst F'n band out right now. Did anyone read the little snippet of that Zakky vengence(?) guy in guitar world? OMG that guy has an ego. He says that Avenged should only be mentioned along with the greats like Metallica. Whaaat!!! Someone has to beat that guy silly.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 22, 2006)

sad to see dragonforce going down this path...


----------



## Toshiro (May 22, 2006)

goth_fiend said:


> sad to see dragonforce going down this path...



+1 I like that band, but if they wanna pander they can find new fans.

AX7 can suck a pimply teenage cock for all I fucking care.


----------



## eaeolian (May 22, 2006)

goth_fiend said:


> sad to see dragonforce going down this path...



Oh, would I play on Ozzfest? In a second. Will I pay to see it? No way.


----------



## zimbloth (May 22, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Cool. Two more reasons to not go.



 I didn't think they could find a worse band than Black Label Society to play Ozzfest, then Avenged Sevenfold joined.....the fold. Boo.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 22, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Oh, would I play on Ozzfest? In a second. Will I pay to see it? No way.



the thing about ozzfest though is its pay to play, bullshit if you ask me. sorry not a fan of the festival at all, after last year's shit anyway Im not going to contribute in anyway shape or form to that bitch sharons cashflow


----------



## Firebeard (May 22, 2006)

goth_fiend said:


> the thing about ozzfest though is its pay to play, bullshit if you ask me. sorry not a fan of the festival at all, after last year's shit anyway Im not going to contribute in anyway shape or form to that bitch sharons cashflow



 +7!

I've hated that twat since after she claims to have cheated on Ozzy with Randy Rhoads....like he can deny it now? Ozzy can't think about it without crying.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 22, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> +7!
> 
> I've hated that twat since after she claims to have cheated on Ozzy with Randy Rhoads....like he can deny it now? Ozzy can't think about it without crying.



I was refering more to the iron maiden fiasco, but that is some serious bullshit, I dont use this one much, but she is a cunt.


----------



## Firebeard (May 22, 2006)

Yeah the Iron Maiden crap added to it, but she wrote a "bullshit all" book before that and it really made my blood boil.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 22, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> +7!
> 
> I've hated that twat since after she claims to have cheated on Ozzy with Randy Rhoads....like he can deny it now? Ozzy can't think about it without crying.


I dont believe her. Randy coulda done so much better. she didnt look good back then (she was totally obese, on top of the fact she didnt look good and was a bitch). Randy coulda banged so many groupies it wasnt even funny.


----------



## Mastodon (May 22, 2006)

And wasn't Randy supposed to be sorta reserved? I remember reading in guitar world that he was really polite and wasn't into all that partying that the rest of the guys did.

It seems against his nature to sleep with Sharon based on what I've read.

But then again, people are attracted to other people for odd reasons and will do things against their natures when it comes to love I guess. ( Or so we're learning in English)


----------



## Metal Ken (May 22, 2006)

apparently, he was quiet, but he could be an ass sometimes. I remember reading a story from ozzy that once when they went out to eat, he pissed in his lemonade and asked the waiter to taste it because he thought it tasted funny.


----------



## Cancer (May 22, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> And wasn't Randy supposed to be sorta reserved? I remember reading in guitar world that he was really polite and wasn't into all that partying that the rest of the guys did.
> 
> It seems against his nature to sleep with Sharon based on what I've read.
> 
> But then again, people are attracted to other people for odd reasons and will do things against their natures when it comes to love I guess. ( Or so we're learning in English)



Maybe attraction had nothing to do with it? Maybe she cornered him in the back of the tour bus? You know once the BJ ensues, all rebellion and logic tend to go out the window....

Ozzy apparently banged his share of groupies "back in the day", so I don't really blame Sharon for wanting a little payback, but after the Maiden fiasco, and the MTV "Road to Ozzfest" crap, she'll NEVER get my money again.


----------



## Mark. A (May 23, 2006)

A7X are so terrible, most overrated guitarist.

Dragonforce is aiight, but as you guys said, fuck contributing to S. Osbourne


----------



## Jeff (May 23, 2006)

Chris said:


> A7X would be the band that plays while I take a leak, go get beers and hang out in the parking lot.



Isn't that the guy with the lame whiny emo singing voice?


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2006)

SILENT FACTOR said:


> Did anyone read the little snippet of that Zakky vengence(?) guy in guitar world? OMG that guy has an ego. He says that Avenged should only be mentioned along with the greats like Metallica



's St. Anger album.


----------



## Naren (May 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> 's St. Anger album.



Ha ha ha. If they just said "like Metallica", you'd have to vehemently disagree, but if they clarified with "like Metallica...'s St. Anger album", complete agreeance on all sides. Ha ha ha. That's a good one, noodles.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 23, 2006)

3 Reasons why I would go:

Tool,
Deftones,
The Prodigy

Reasons why I wouldn't go:

Everyone else.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 23, 2006)

the only reason i'd go is for:
Dragonforce
BLS
Red Chord

Reason not to go:
Sharon Osbourne, all other bands lol.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 23, 2006)

Dragonforce would be cool to see, no doubt.

What are ticket prices? I couldn't see paying an exorbiant amount for one band I like (and just got turned on to).


----------



## Firebeard (May 23, 2006)

^ With Sharon's greed $800 for lawn. (At venues where applicable)


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I couldn't see paying an exorbiant amount for one band I like (and just got turned on to).



Then don't go.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> Then don't go.


I wasn't planning on it, Gnome! 

I was only speaking rhetorically.


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2006)

Oh, the sot has spoken! Remember this, never forget this: when I found you, you were so slobbering drunk, you couldn't buy Brandy!


----------



## eaeolian (May 23, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I was only speaking rhetorically.



Ah. Gnomes are pretty literal. There's your problem...


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2006)

And you: friendless, brainless, helpless, hopeless! Do you want me to send you back to where you were? Unemployed? In Greeeeeeenland?!?


----------



## Naren (May 24, 2006)

This probably should be TDW's line, but... "That Vizzini, he can fuss."


----------



## Loomer (May 24, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Isn't that the guy with the lame whiny emo singing voice?



Dude,that's like.... 99% of this year's bill on Ozzfest, you'll have to be more specific.


----------



## DSS3 (May 25, 2006)

That really fucking pisses me off... why do bands like Strapping Young Lad and BTBAM have to be on rotating slots for 2nd stage while shit bands like Avenged Sevenfold and Hatebreed get to headline?


Fuck Ozzfest.


----------



## Loomer (May 26, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> That really fucking pisses me off... why do bands like Strapping Young Lad and BTBAM have to be on rotating slots for 2nd stage while shit bands like Avenged Sevenfold and Hatebreed get to headline?
> 
> 
> Fuck Ozzfest.




Because that Synyster Gates dude is a total shredder!!!111


----------



## noodles (May 27, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> That really fucking pisses me off... why do bands like Strapping Young Lad and BTBAM have to be on rotating slots for 2nd stage while shit bands like Avenged Sevenfold and Hatebreed get to headline?



Because they sell more records, so the record company will spend the extra money to bump them up to the main stage.

Pay to play. Indeed, fuck Ozzfest.


----------



## Toshiro (May 27, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> That really fucking pisses me off... why do bands like Strapping Young Lad and BTBAM have to be on rotating slots for 2nd stage while shit bands like Avenged Sevenfold and Hatebreed get to headline?
> 
> 
> Fuck Ozzfest.



All the shit on Ozzfest, the crap bands, the pandering, the turning off of the water fountians at venues during the summer, the eggs and shit thrown at Maiden, and this is what pisses you off?  

Ozzfest, Lalapolluza for trendy wanna be metal kids.


----------



## Mastodon (May 27, 2006)

Does lalpolluza still go on?


----------



## Shannon (May 27, 2006)

Yep, I won't be going this year.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2006)

Who's playing Lollpalooza?


----------

